

Ask HN: Generic Privacy Policy/Terms of Use templates? - daveak

Does anyone know of a source for Privacy Policy/Terms of Use templates that can be adapted by start ups? We basically want something that says we don't share users' details are not responsible for user created content - but without paying a lawyer to write them for us.
======
sgfc
Generic PP/TOS services are easy to find through google, for example, but are
highly inadvisable. Many factors (such as what your business model is, how
your business functions, where you are based, where your customers are based,
where your data is based and what/how users are creating) must all be
considered and none of the services I have seen do that.

